# Subs Needed



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Subs needed in Oswego, Aurora, and Plain field Illinois...


----------



## fidel (Jun 1, 2009)

I can sub out in aurora if you like, 630-908-0679 fidel


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm available for all 3 areas, I'm in Carol Stream so could do any of them.
Please contact me.


----------



## jbis1782 (Oct 13, 2009)

Might be able for the plainfield area. Any more locations around joliet.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*filled*

position filled...thanks for the help guys.


----------

